# Building an oven for incineration



## PreciousMexpert (Nov 25, 2010)

I have started to build an oven 
something for frying the gold fillings from jewelers and maybe polishing dirt
I have to see about the polishing dirt because I have neighbors 
It is an industrial building but still I cant bother them too much

It is a box made from steel and will have a door and fumes will be sucked out from the top
The temperature will not go very high because I will not melt in that furnace
I will also line the top and sides will special bricks

the thing I would like to know is I welded the corners and did some tacking here and there with acetylene
will it be OK to use some kind of tape to seal all the cracks
maybe duck tape or something better


----------



## wrecker45 (Nov 25, 2010)

i was thinking about useing an old wood stove i had a couple of small ones that where used in ice fishing huts


----------



## butcher (Nov 25, 2010)

make a baffled chamber on top with another burner (after burner), and maybe a wet scrubber to scrub the exhaust,and your neighbors may not have anything to smell.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 25, 2010)

Duck tape will not last from the temps. If you have the time and material arc weld the seams. About the only tape I know will work is a tape used for vent pipes on furnace flues, I don't remember the number on it but I have a roll buried in my truck some where.


----------



## goldnugget77 (Nov 25, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dust_collector
I have heard so much about after burners but I would like to have an actual design
How does it work
I guess you have on top of the other is to take advantage of the heat from the bottom
but the material being incinerated is completely different
Is this right or am i not seeing things right


----------



## butcher (Nov 25, 2010)

not much to it just burning the smoke (smoke here is incomplete combustion).

http://www.google.com/images?btnG=Search&hl=en&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1&q=incenerator%20afterburner


----------



## nickvc (Nov 26, 2010)

Be careful on your extraction as the jewellers polishing waste will have very small particles of gold in them so a cover over what your burning would be advisable or else values will literally go up in smoke...  a screen or scrubber might be a good idea.
The cracks in your furnace if lined fully with refactory material can be sealed with furnace cement but welding would be better and then fill the corners with the cement as you line it.


----------



## golddie (Nov 27, 2010)

http://img811.imageshack.us/f/20303159.jpg/
I have made a diagram of an after burner with a scrubber
I am sure there are faults and if anyone can fix that it would be nice
I am not sure about the second oven without any fire
is that how it works or do I have to have burner there
Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 27, 2010)

Some simple afterburners I've seen were about 2'-3' lengths of a fairly large diameter pipe lined with about 3" of refractory. Entering the large pipe about midway was a perpendicular smaller pipe where a gas flame + air entered the chamber. This was mounted on the top stack of the incinerator. This is about the only thing I found that looked similar - the top right section.

http://www.pollutionissues.com/images/paz_01_img0124.jpg


----------



## Palladium (Nov 27, 2010)

The proper name for an afterburner is Thermal oxidizer. I've designed and built these for Aluminum sweat furnaces years ago. The design is pretty simple except for a couple math calculations. Residence time and temp are the most important facts with residence time being the most important.
Maybe this will help.

http://books.google.com/books?id=L-lKUWd-QOwC&pg=PA113&dq=thermal+oxidizer+design&hl=en&ei=0m7xTLObGIT58Ab-9sX1Cw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CDEQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=thermal%20oxidizer%20design&f=false


----------

